# "Oh Mom, how could you?!?"



## Jill in Mich (Feb 24, 2008)

Cody & Tess went to the groomers today. (I told them I got them a day at the spa for Valentine's Day, but they weren't buying it.) Here are a couple of pictures while they're still clean.

I can't decide if they look like they've been to the Mardi Gras parade or are dressed up in their Easter finest. ound:ound:ound:









(In the picture above, I love Tess' little teeth showing. She doesn't do it all of the time and I've been trying to catch it on film. For the longest time I was trying to figure out if she had an overbite or underbite but actually it's neither. She just shows gives a little tooth every once in a while.)



















Oh Mom, how could you?!?"


----------



## Salsa's Mom (Mar 18, 2008)

Oh, they are so clean, silky and shiny! Hmmm....a day at the spa isn't quite the same treat for them as it is for us! I love that last picture!!!


----------



## Jill in Mich (Feb 24, 2008)

I took them to the groomers after seeing how scraggly Tess looked in the January pictures and when a neighbor said Tess was starting to look like a llama (her new nickname is "Little Llama").

Here's the January photos - I finally did the mosiac. (Thanks Lina for showing me how to do it!)


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

hahahahaha! Okay, I'm sorry, but that just made me laugh really hard. I definitely go for Mardi Gras Parade look there. They look BEAUTIFUL, but man that bow and bandana are just too much! LOL, poor pups.


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

We cross-posted, but I LOVE your mosaic of Tess (and Cody in some pics!)!


----------



## Jill in Mich (Feb 24, 2008)

Salsa's Mom said:


> Oh, they are so clean, silky and shiny! Hmmm....*a day at the spa isn't quite the same treat for them as it is for us!* I love that last picture!!!


Especially since I had their anal glands expressed while they were there! ound:


----------



## Posh's Mom (Dec 20, 2007)

jill they look great!


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

They look so beautifully silky and shiny! They do look like they're ready for the Easter Parade, though!!


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

LOL Jill! They look cute. How long are the matching bandanas & bows going to stay in?

What did your friend mean when she said she was starting to look like a llama? I'm trying to hard to figure that one out.


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

Jill, they are both beautiful! They don't look too pleased with the bows and bandanas though. I love the mosaic.


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Well I love the color but then again I have been accused of using too much color on my dogs too! I think she is getting you ready for spring  Llama- I was once told Dora looked like a gopher with her dirty crazy hair (rough few weeks!)


----------



## Jill in Mich (Feb 24, 2008)

Havtahava said:


> LOL Jill! They look cute. How long are the matching bandanas & bows going to stay in?
> 
> *What did your friend mean when she said she was starting to look like a llama? I'm trying to hard to figure that one out*.


As her hair was getting longer & thicker it was separating into sections down her sides, and almost standing out horizontally, like a llama.


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

They are both beautiful with a huge "B". They hair looks so soft and shiny. I love the cuts and wish your groomer made house calls.


----------



## Doggie Nut (Oct 20, 2006)

They are both adorable! They are stylin'!! Mine are at the groomer right now....I hope they come home looking the way I instructed them!


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

They look beautiful! A spa day is always a good thing.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

GFETE!!!!


----------



## ivyagogo (Sep 11, 2007)

They are precious!


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Jill, they look so clean and silky, shiny. I swear I can smell the clean right through my monitor. You mean the way she looked in the January pictures is not the preferred effect? Oops, back to the drawing board for me and the boys!

Oh, and Jill, in the third picture, top row they look like they're waiting and watching for a bus. Cute, cute, cute!


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

Jill, thanks for the laugh. I hope they shake those funky things off soon, LOL. But they both look very well groomed and shiny!


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

Jill, they are so beautiful! Their coats are so lustrous. I bet they are stealing some hearts already!


----------



## Judy A (Jan 13, 2007)

Wow, Jill, they both look so soft and silky!!


----------



## Lynn (Jan 2, 2007)

Jill,
they both look so beautiful...I love the white havs with their big eyes!!!!


----------



## karlabythec (Nov 9, 2008)

Those are great pictures and WOW, I love your mosaic!


----------



## Jill in Mich (Feb 24, 2008)

Lynn said:


> Jill,
> they both look so beautiful...I love the white havs with their big eyes!!!!


Lynn, in the spirit of full disclosure....Cody is only an honorary Hav - he's a Coton.

.......

Poor Cody, I took them on a walk with their bows & bandanas and we met up with their friend Rascal (a little tough Australian Terrier). Cody will never live this down. Rascal took one look at him and tried to pull the bow out of his hair. I'm sure he told him "Cody, man, where's your pride! What is that thing???"


----------



## Lynn (Jan 2, 2007)

ound:ound:ound:ound:
Casper is that way with bows, I really can't put them in his hair.


----------



## Amy R. (Jul 1, 2007)

What wonderful pix, Jill, and I LOVE your montage.

Funnily enough, my two went to the groomer's today, also. It was Heath's first visit. He was totally relaxed and complimented for his good behavior. But now they are pooped...


----------



## BeverlyA (Oct 29, 2006)

Jill they are absolutely sparkling squeaky clean! I think they're cute but they don't look to pleased with the new apparel.

I love your January montage, it's so neat! Thank you again for sharing with us every day like that.

How can everyone keep using the word "llama" and not use the :llama:!!?!

Beverly


----------



## mellowbo (Aug 12, 2007)

Jill, they look beautiful! That sure shows me how badly mine need to go!
Carole


----------



## micki2much (Feb 8, 2007)

Oh Jill they look ADORABLE!!!!!!


----------



## marb42 (Oct 19, 2008)

Jill, they are absolutely stunning after their day of grooming. The groomer did a nice job. I loved the mosiac!
Gina


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

Jill~ They are both so adorable. Cody does look a bit ashamed to be wearing those accessories, though  And his friend actually seeing him dressed like that... Tsk, tsk... I'm sure all his dignity is gone.... ound:


----------



## Evye's Mom (Dec 16, 2008)

I think they both look precious. I love the bows/bandanas !!!


----------



## suzyfrtz (Nov 12, 2007)

What great photos! So nice to see Cody and Tess all spiffed up, even though Cody looks like he'd rather be elsewhere!

Cazzie and Chelsie send lickies!

Sue


----------



## swtxsweetie (May 16, 2008)

awww so cute!


----------



## Jill in Mich (Feb 24, 2008)

What a difference a day makes!!!

All of the snow has melted and it's been raining all day so what's not a rain puddle is a mud puddle. Here are new shots of Cody & Tess when we got home from our walk tonight. 

I paid to have them groomed why???:rain:


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

They look so sad! What happened to my hair??

I always check the weather channel before scheduling a bath!!


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

Oh no Jill....I feel for you!!
After a bath...if we have rain...we do our walk from the kitchen, to the den, the the bedrooom...over and over.ound:


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

OMg, I can see the whole 'llama' thing now that you've explained it!! LOL Oh dear, those bows are a bit much for our macho boy, Cody, aren't they? Tell him he's still very hunky!  They are both beautiful!

*"I paid to have them groomed why???"*

LMBO !!!!!


----------

